# 1984 GTI MK1 Brake Pedal to the floor with engine running, ok not running PLESE HELP!



## camshaft2112 (Aug 8, 2005)

I am at my wits end with this issue, and so far my MK1 "stock" GTI has new front calipers and hoses, rear wheels cyls, rear hoses, rear shoes and hardware, 3 master cylinders, the last one being a new ATE, reman booster, bled the brakes with a pressure bleeder set at 25 psi and bled 10 minutes at each wheel. I even bypassed (removed) the proportioning valve to eliminate that as an issue, ran straight lines. I have a hard pedal with the engine not running, but when you start the engine, the pedal goes right to the floor. Pumping it doesnt bring it up when running, although there is slight pressure. I have tried so many different things to narrow it down, but I am ready to sell this thing because of this issue. Any help would be great!


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

That pretty much always points to master cyl. When the pedal runs to the floor, do the brakes engage?


----------



## mk1nick (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm having the same problem with my 84 cabby. I just replaced my master cylinder today and bled the brakes and its stiff when the car is off but when i start the engine the brake pedal shoots to the floor but has slight pressure.


----------



## camshaft2112 (Aug 8, 2005)

Ok I am going to work on my car this coming weekend so I will let you know what I find. Are your rear shoes adjusting properly? I am thinking that maybe the front pads are seized in the sliders or a hose is swelling. I will report back.


----------



## Belcher (Jan 18, 2013)

Sorry I don't know much if anything about MKI VW's so you can take this at face value. It sounds just like a vacuum leak or bad booster. I don't know if these cars have power assisted brakes. I looked quickly online and couldn't find any info. So if they do have power brakes I'd look there.


----------



## mk1nick (Dec 28, 2013)

i think its either a vacuum leak or bad booster like you said


----------



## WoodOne337 (Nov 23, 2003)

I have the same problem/symptom as the OP. Has anyone had this issue before and found a solution?

Scott


----------



## philtuck (Apr 21, 2014)

*Brake Pedal*

I have the same problem. I have replaced every item but lines and still pedal goes way down before engaging. Brakes do work okay though, just pedal is scary uncomfortable. If someone has a fix I would love to hear it.


----------



## jimbbski (Jun 3, 2007)

I own a Mk II Scriocco but I don't know that much about the Master or booster. What I do know is that on some cars there is a push rod inside the booster that fits into the back of the master cylinder. It's what actually pushes on the master when you push the brake pedal. This push rod sometimes has an adjustment. BY turning it you can make it longer of shorter. It may be that you need to remove the master and see if you can make the push rod longer. It won't take much to see a big difference at the pedal.


----------

